# THICKEST GLAZE - I mean THICK!!



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Hey guys
Im after an opinion on the thickest glaze you know of. Ive got some really deep scratches I want to get rid of by hiding). Why choose a glaze? Well its easy to apply and I have already got ride of ALL of my deep scratches with :

Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel

Really unbelievable how well it works i went round the car, saw a dirty big scratch one wipe and it was invisible to the eye!

However the next day, sure enough the dust was attracted like bees to honey. .and its greasy as hell but what a brilliant product for scratches i thought.

Ive got NXT, ultimate wax, etc. doesnt come close for hiding.

So my question then, what glaze is the thickest and is made to be used on bodywork? and wont attract dust

P.s.
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel is amazing on plastics too, my grey faded scratched plastics now look new!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Hmm Meguires tyre gel used on bodywork, that's got to be the daftest idea ever (sorry)

As for Glaze i highly rate R222 gloss enhancing paintwork cleaner, might not be thick but it can be layered to help fill minor scratches and give high levels of gloss before waxing,or using your ultimate wax which is a sealant.

Really deep scratches need polishing by machine if there is enough clearcoat left.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd like to see the state of your clothes if you brush against a car covered in tyre gel.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I've read this a few times now and still want to know what made you try that

Your never gonna hide really deep scratches unfortunately. There are lots of glazes out there that will hide very light swirling as stated above but dont expect miracles from a glaze.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Haha yep, brilliant at hiding scratches terrible at repelling dirt...though when you wash the car next time it spreads everywhere again and you get that great finish again haha.

Keeps shoppers from rubbing up my car 

No, seriously though not ideal for a long term solution but id like a decent glaze really.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

has to be a **** take surely?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

What do you put on your tyres


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Crazy*

Megs tyre gel is a solvent based gel, not one I would put near tyres let alone paint, your leaving a solvent to soak in to your paint !

Hydrotreated Light Petroleum Distillates
White Mineral Oil (Petroleum)

They are the 2 solvents in the gel, not to be left on paint, especially if its on the soft side !


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Zolasbackheel said:


> I've read this a few times now and still want to know what made you try that
> 
> Your never gonna hide really deep scratches unfortunately. There are lots of glazes out there that will hide very light swirling as stated above but dont expect miracles from a glaze.


I have to show you, ill do some pics. Why did i do it? by mistake.... first time i got some on my bumper by accident... then kept going.. and the plastics went like new. So, it became my go-to for plastics as back to black was rubbish!

So, as i did the plastics on the volvo i got some on the bodywork by mistake just in the section where the scratches were that are really really bad and they disappeared! Literally dissappeared completely.. i went woah! grabbed the girlfriend for verification she went round her TT and her scratches dissappeared too and looked great!


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

garage_dweller said:


> What do you put on your tyres


Olive oil... duh!


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

Had to double check the date on the calendar. Thought we'd gone back almost 7 weeks.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Maybe Auto Allure Celator

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=404352&highlight=celator


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think its a technique that's gonna catch on and as Rian says could potentially be damaging to paintwork. Personally I would get rid of it ASAP and try something designed for paintwork. My current choice of glaze is Autoglanz Supernova but your gonna get loads of different suggestions on this thread


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Body filler...youll be amazed how much it fills!


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

A&J said:


> Body filler...youll be amazed how much it fills!


:lol:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

A&J said:


> Body filler...youll be amazed how much it fills!


100% agree and on a white car you cant even notice where the filler is (providing your blind)


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

In the early 90s I used a Turtlewax chopstick.
Kinda like a wax crayon.
They came in different colours.
Not going to look like a body's hop repair but better than nothing on a deep scratch


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

HEADPHONES said:


> In the early 90s I used a Turtlewax chopstick.
> Kinda like a wax crayon.
> They came in different colours.
> Not going to look like a body's hop repair but better than nothing on a deep scratch


You can still get these in some discount shops I have seen them in our local chaplins but they are in a lipstick type format where you twist to move the was crayon up, I think they are colored wax.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Turtle-W...ish-500ml-Chip-stick-Dark-Green-/131865140158


----------



## TGi (Oct 15, 2012)

not the daftest use of tyre gel I heard of, one guy I know covers his dashboard in it as "it leaves a great shine".
Soon stopped after he punted a Passat in the back as he couldn't see with the "sun" in his eyes.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

I too am interested in this. I have the r222 cleanser that I had recommended to me. Stuck 2 layers on and can’t say i was blown away. 
Interested to see what other suggestions were given.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Has really no one got any more suggestions?

I know someone was raving about a Soft99 'wax' that seemed to have brilliant filling potential.

I think theres a real demand for this stuff. A lot of people wont or simply cant correct paint with a DA.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Just get yourself some Carpro essence. Not cheap and won't hide everything but it's as good as your going to get

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Just get yourself some Carpro essence. Not cheap and won't hide everything but it's as good as your going to get
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


isn't that the product that is suitable for coatings. can it be layered to maximise the fill?


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Fairtony said:


> isn't that the product that is suitable for coatings. can it be layered to maximise the fill?


Yes that's the stuff. From what your describing there's very little product that would help do what you want and especially by hand. Essence will fill and protect but will be bloody hard work. Better just touching up deep scratches if they are that bad and then use essence

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377859&highlight=Soft99

Soft99 Scratch Clear Wax on a Black Range Rover with deeper scratches after years of poor wash technique and an accident driving against bushes

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377637&highlight=Soft99

On my Orange Nissan with superficial swirls


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

HEADPHONES said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377859&highlight=Soft99
> 
> Soft99 Scratch Clear Wax on a Black Range Rover with deeper scratches after years of poor wash technique and an accident driving against bushes
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten about this product. I never got around to trying it out. Thanks for bringing attention to it again.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Bilt Hamber Auto Balm is good at masking https://www.bilthamber.com/auto-balm


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol just came across this thread. My immediate thoughts were Megs endurance if applied liberally on tyres will sling onto body work.
Most on here taking extreme care to wipe off excess from tyres to avoid getting the stuff on the paint.

The OP is actually APPLYING it to the paintwork. Erm 

Harry


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

There's very little that will really do much for actual scratches (vs swirls & holograms).

Glare does work if you can still get it.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

steelghost said:


> There's very little that will really do much for actual scratches (vs swirls & holograms).
> 
> Glare does work if you can still get it.


What's glare?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Fairtony said:


> What's glare?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glare is filler system which if applied correctly does a very good job. It wont hide a pot hole! but can lessen the appearance of pretty deep scratches.

And yes, kits are still available on ebay (and silly cheap!):thumb:


----------

